# Can anyone print these blankets for 2 Marines



## Ken M (Nov 7, 2009)

I got this email from a prospect. I have a small DTG shop and can't do this.

"Hello, 
I am looking into a project that my daughter and I would like done for Father's day. My husband as well as her Step Father are Marines and we would like to make them each a blanket. I have a copy of their company symbols and I would like their names as well. I was wondering if I provided the fabric if you could print the copies I have onto them? I also was wondering how big you can print? I would like the company symbols to be like 20" by 20" or so and the Semper Fi picture I have to be around 3 feet long and 6 inches tall I don't know if this is something that can be done. There is some flexibility on the size, but it is for a blanket so I want it to be as big as possible.
I look forward to hearing back from you"

But I said I'd try to find some place that could.

I asked her for the art and she sent some small stuff which I've attached. I kmow there are vets on the forim who may know where to get better art and hopefully can do this.

Thanks

Ken M


----------

